

Request HN: Do you know a good system administrator in the Toronto area? - markm

Our web apps have been having some serious issues over the past couple of days and the individual who wore the sys admin hat left the company.  We're a 3 person company (just hired a Java developer last week) and we are looking for someone to look at our systems and be available for part-time contract work when things go haywire.
======
gnosis
What operating system do your servers run? How many servers are there? What
web-server software do they run (apache/ngnix/lighttpd)?

Do you absolutely need someone to be on-site? Or would logging in remotely to
administer the servers be enough?

~~~
markm
We're on Amazon EC2, we have 10 instances, and we're having a problems with
our Glassfish, OpenMq, and MySQL configuration. Additional info is available
if you want to send me an e-mail. We can try to set up a remote call.

------
3pt14159
The best guy I know works at FreshBooks. <http://www.freshbooks.com/our-
team.php#rich> Reach out to him, he may know some people.

------
bobf
I sent an email to the address listed in your profile. I'd be happy to help
point you in the right direction to resolve your immediate issues, just check
your email and shoot me a response.

